# spouse is a good person



## conraddobler (Sep 26, 2012)

my wife is a good, kind person that will do anything for me and I finally realize that I don't love her. This after a 10 yr relationship including 6 years of marriage. How do you tell someone that you just don't want to be married. Its killing me!

She doesn't trust me at all some of it is for solid reasons, but she told me its been that way for years

Also anyone else feel more emotional/depressed in the mornings and feel more resolve as the day goes on


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

You tell them honestly. There is no magic way to tell them I am afraid. Is there more going on? I ask because there seems to be kind thoughts for her.


----------



## conraddobler (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes theres always more. She was an affair that turned into a marriage. her son has been in serious trouble for 10 years creating a lot of friction between us. I have had 1 brief EA.She completely does not trust me. I realize that if I make amends and work things out i will in all likelihood look elsewhere for what is missing in our relationship...a lack of respect and chemistry


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

so this is your second marriage, and you have a nice wife and are leaving her?


so how many marriages do you plan on having before you commit to one and decide to love the woman?


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quit getting married, ok? You do not truly want to be with one person forever--you have made that clear. It's ok--really. KNOW THYSELF. Be honest with the women you meet--not all women want marriage (esp as women get older and past worrying about having/supporting kids), and not all women will get hung up on the fact that you may, some day, choose to move on. I'm not gonna fall apart if my next guy feels the need to move on (that is, feels the need to move on before I feel it!).

And next time, when you begin to feel the draw to another person, leave you current relationship first. Anything else is just f*cking cowardly and that, my friend, is something you SHOULD be embarrassed about. Grow a pair, be honest and do the right thing. Always. Marriage doesn't have to be part of that, capice?


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

conraddobler said:


> Yes theres always more. She was an affair that turned into a marriage. her son has been in serious trouble for 10 years creating a lot of friction between us. I have had 1 brief EA.She completely does not trust me. I realize that if I make amends and work things out i will in all likelihood look elsewhere for what is missing in our relationship...a lack of respect and chemistry


Umm....yeah...affair partners are more exiciting than wives.

I wouldn't trust you either, cheated with her, had an EA, planning more affairs......

Do her a favor & divorce.


----------

